# 1996 Evinrude 88 will not fire



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

New to me boat and motor. Was a very cold start first time out Sunday, once it started ran great and restarted fine. Tried to take it out again Tuesday no fire at all. Changed original starter and what was likely original plugs. Appears to be cranking faster, but will not start. Plugs gapped according to specs. What next?


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

Check spark check the fuel primer ball n make sure the flow arrow going the right way next would be igtitions for me then coils n wire n fuel make sure you don't have water in tank


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks. After it started Sunday it ran great all afternoon. New gas Tuesday. Will start looking into coils and wires next. I believe everything is original, so probably due to be replaced anyway.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd start with a spark & compression test. I wouldn't be replacing ANY parts before checking the most basic functions of your engine. It could be something really simple.....like just a kill switch turned off, a primer bulb that won't pump up properly, or a fuel primer that doesn't squirt when you activate it with the key. Coils can fail & cause a running problem (but not all 4 at once). Even if one coil does quit a 4 cylinder O/B should start on 3 cylinders. Better look at some basic things first IMO. Mike


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

sometimes the kill switch gets bumped ,mike sure gave you some great starting points.


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Did your old starter not work or why did you change it? My first thought is something basic, loose wire somewhere or fuel pump, etc. Make sure you have spark first, if you have spark squirt a little ether in and see if it fires, if it fires on ether then you have a fuel problem. Just don't keep spraying ether in, it'll clean all the oil out and you'll ruin your engine.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Looks like a quick learning curve is about to happen.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

trouble shooting ... especially when it works and then doesnt... do you have an in-line fuse ? keep water on the pump when cranking engine whil testing , something tells me your cold hard start was a symptom, but dont just put parts in hoping for the best . a volt meter will be your friend right now.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Difficult to start initially and ran fine after it started..... I’d check the choke and make sure the butterfly is closing when choked. Use a spray bottle mixed 50 -1 and give it a shot of fuel when it won’t start, at least that will tell if it’s electrical or fuel issue


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

It's either spark or fuel. I would guess loose or busted wire for it to run great then nothing. It's going to be something simple. Most major problems usually have long term warnings


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the continued tips. Full disclosure, this is the first used big motor I have had. Compression tests, is that a take it to the shop thing? I have muffs to start in the driveway, but I have been taking it to the ramp at Delaware. 
The starter seemed weak and I knew it was a quick easy try. So kill switch then wires next.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You can do a compression test at home. You can buy a compression tester cheap at harbor freight that will do what you need it to do


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> You can do a compression test at home. You can buy a compression tester cheap at harbor freight that will do what you need it to do


Will do that today.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

when you do a compression check and pull that plug make sure that wire for that plug is grounded , stick a wire in the rubber boot and ground the other end , dont pull a plug wire and just leave it hang , do that for each one if ya dont you could hurt the power pak..and always have muffs on with water on the pump while cranking ...check spark easy if ya have a timing light . clamp it on the plug wire and crank away lol


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

I had a 1996 115 fast strike (sort of close to your motor) This was my starting procedure when cold, i did this every time i started the motor when it was not warmed up.

1. Pump the fuel bulb until it got firm
2. Push the key in to activate the enricher (sometimes called a choke but it isnt a choke on my motor) I would hold the key in for a 10 count and release. If your unaware you should be able to push your key strait into the dash or control box (where ever its located) this will dump raw fuel into the carbs throat.
3. I turn the key to crank the starter, usually for no more than 5 seconds if it didn't fire. I would then enrich again if the motor didnt fire, if it did fire i would try cranking again. 
4. Repeat #3 until the motor is running, if the motor starts but is sort of rough wanting to die i will tap the enricher for a second or two to bump up the rpm until all cylinders catch.

My motor had an automatic fast idle, that was based off temperature, I was told to not use the manual throttle advance on the controls. reason being the fast idle would disengage once the motor had any throttle advancement. So i stayed away from that, and once i had my starting system down I never needed it.

Other asked but i didnt see an answer, but had you checked for spark at all?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds like you lost fire or fuel. I have an old 1979 merc 115 hp that just doesn't want to start when cold. I keep a spray bottle of mixed fuel in the back of the boat. when it doesn't start I spray a good squirt of gas in the carbs. it starts good after that unless it sets to long.

the 1st thing I would do is make sure the choke is working. then try priming the carbs next step would be to hook up muffs before cranking over. then pull a plug wire and hold it about a 1/2" from the motor and have someone crank it over and see if your getting spark to the plug. if your not getting a spark the neutral switch in the control box might be stuck. other than trying these things the next thing for me would be to take it to a good mechanic.
sherman


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

T


Anzomcik said:


> I had a 1996 115 fast strike (sort of close to your motor) This was my starting procedure when cold, i did this every time i started the motor when it was not warmed up.
> 
> 1. Pump the fuel bulb until it got firm
> 2. Push the key in to activate the enricher (sometimes called a choke but it isnt a choke on my motor) I would hold the key in for a 10 count and release. If your unaware you should be able to push your key strait into the dash or control box (where ever its located) this will dump raw fuel into the carbs throat.
> ...


You may have solved my problem. I am holding the key in while trying to start! When I went over the starting procedure with the seller, he said it was a choke. I am going to follow your steps exactly. Thanks!


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I would bet money it is a fuel problem. My 1988 90hp Johnson is a little hard to start. You have to squeeze primer bulb, but dont go crazy or you will flood it. When I start mine, I turn the key and crank it plus I start pushing that button a few times and it starts. This all depends though that you have spark.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Those OMC motors of that vintage are relatively easy to flood. When they are flooded they will not start. Did you have a sheen of fuel on the water or smell fuel when trying to start. If so the engine was flooded, best way to avoid this is to push the key in (primer) momentarily while cranking it. If the fuel in the tank has sat for a while, you might want to drain the tanks completely & start with fresh fuel.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

First thing I would do is get a can of starting fluid and spray in there and see what happens. After that, I'd take to a shop and see what they say. Let them diagnose your issue, then repair on your own.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I flooded mine one time about 7 miles out of Edgewater. It started getting rough and I had to use the kicker to get me in. That was one long, hard ride. When I got to the dock, I tried to start the 90 hp and it fired right up!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

float4fish said:


> T
> 
> You may have solved my problem. I am holding the key in while trying to start! When I went over the starting procedure with the seller, he said it was a choke. I am going to follow your steps exactly. Thanks!


did you get it starting yet??
sherman


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> did you get it starting yet??
> sherman


Sherman I haven’t had the chance yet, probably won’t until Monday evening in the driveway. Work, and work get in the way of what I really want to be doing.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my old 90 merc has an enrichner not a chock like yours, when you pump up the bulb it fills my carbs, the top carb has a hose fitting at the bottm of bowl that runs to a solenoid and on to the intake manifold. my start is .........move shifter in neutral forward just past the detent , push in key for 10 count crank it burps, then the next try it starts...if you flood it your screwed hahahahah


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I did speak to the seller today. Lucky enough the guy is a good person. He described his starting procedure again, and I am convinced that what you guys have described about the 10 second thing is the way to go. He would repeatedly push in and turn until it started. He called it a choke again and when I asked about it being more of a fuel actuator, he agreed that is probably the better term. I am sure that I flooded the thing every time out, and the only time I left the dock was a fluke. Thanks to you all for giving clarity! I will report back when I get out, hopefully within the next few evenings. Another reason why I love OGF!


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

I had a 1995 Johnson 88 so basically same engine as yours, there was an idle lever above key that needed to be lifted up in addition to pushing in key that I always used to start cold. There is a You Tube video on starting Evinrude


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

You Tube is "Starting Evinrude 88 SPL"


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Templeton said:


> I had a 1995 Johnson 88 so basically same engine as yours, there was an idle lever above key that needed to be lifted up in addition to pushing in key that I always used to start cold. There is a You Tube video on starting Evinrude


Mine does not have the high idle lever


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you have a concealed side or binnacle mount control instead of a conventional surface mounted control box ? If so, you should be able to advance the throttle with the shift function disengaged (gearcase in neutral). Your engine is not like the Fast Strike models & you'll have to manually advance the throttle to increase the RPM's for cold starting conditions & the warm-up period. Post a pic of your control or text it to me @ 419-305-8111 & we'll get you headed in the right direction. Mike


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Had a 60hp Evinrude started great, ran great, stopped to cast & would not restart. Turned out the stator melted down. Hopefully your problem is just the starting procedure.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

pitchin said:


> Had a 60hp Evinrude started great, ran great, stopped to cast & would not restart. Turned out the stator melted down. Hopefully your problem is just the starting procedure.


he already said he replaced the starter. so that wasnt the problem. it turns over just fine but wont fire up. so he has a fuel or spark problem. just hope its in the way he starts it.
sherman


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Possibly oil filled fuel bowls, happens a lot on 2 strokes that sit.


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

pitchin said:


> Had a 60hp Evinrude started great, ran great, stopped to cast & would not restart. Turned out the stator melted down. Hopefully your problem is just the starting procedure.





sherman51 said:


> he already said he replaced the starter. so that wasnt the problem. it turns over just fine but wont fire up. so he has a fuel or spark problem. just hope its in the way he starts it.
> sherman


Stator or starter? Two completely different things.......

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> he already said he replaced the starter. so that wasnt the problem. it turns over just fine but wont fire up. so he has a fuel or spark problem. just hope its in the way he starts it.
> sherman


He replaced the stator...not the starter.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fishnfever said:


> Stator or starter? Two completely different things.......
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


yes you are absolutely right. my bad, I read it wrong.
sherman


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

From his initial post he said he replaced the starter. I just replaced an 1987 Evinrude 90 hp. with a 1998 Evinrude 90. Both of these motors have what is termed a " electric primer system", even my 9.9 kicker has one. This replaces the manual choke. The priming is done by turning the ignition key on, then pushing the key button in. An electric solenoid is energize opening a valve allowing fuel to flow into the carburetor. The valve closes cutting off fuel when you let off the key button. My 87 motor was a really cold hearted starting motor, the 98 is much easier starting. I agree that basic testing needs to be done to determine whether the non starting issue is ignition or fuel........I recently had a very frustrating experience with my 9.9 not starting because of too much fuel. I thought the carb float was stuck open however after doing a rebuild there was no change. The cause was the piston inside the electric fuel primer solenoid was sticking after being de-activated, allowing the valve to stay open, instantly flooding the engine. After correcting this condition starting was no longer an issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

It’s alive!!!!!!!! Thank you all for your input. New battery and the correct starting procedure did the trick. Old battery would drain when cold cranking. It’s definitely cold blooded on the first start. Hopefully experience will take care of that. Thanks you all for helping a newbie out.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I like it,when we here back . thanks .


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

M


bountyhunter said:


> I like it,when we here back . thanks .


me too!


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Well next up is the fuel gauge and tachometer. Keep learning the starting procedure until it becomes second nature, then chase down the minor issues.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on getting it started. its just amazing what a little help can do.
sherman


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> congrats on getting it started. its just amazing what a little help can do.
> sherman


Yes, amazing. I truly appreciate the help. Unfortunately, mechanics isn’t my thing. But I like to learn and tinker. The best part of the outdoor world is there aren’t any strangers. Maybe one day I will be fortunate enough to lend a hand or pass on some knowledge.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

float4fish said:


> Yes, amazing. I truly appreciate the help. Unfortunately, mechanics isn’t my thing. But I like to learn and tinker. The best part of the outdoor world is there aren’t any strangers. Maybe one day I will be fortunate enough to lend a hand or pass on some knowledge.


Glad to hear, these are good motors, just cold blooded starting.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice , glad ya got it figured...its awesome when ya figure it yourself...


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I knew it was fuel related. Glad that you figured it out. Most of the time, when I cold start mine, I have to push that key in quite a few times before it starts. Once you run it out on the water, I dont have to push the key in.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

fishnfever said:


> Did your old starter not work or why did you change it? My first thought is something basic, loose wire somewhere or fuel pump, etc. Make sure you have spark first, if you have spark squirt a little ether in and see if it fires, if it fires on ether then you have a fuel problem. Just don't keep spraying ether in, it'll clean all the oil out and you'll ruin your engine.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


DONT USE ETHER (STARTING FLUID) YOU WILL HARM IT! USE WD40 IT WILL LUBE IT AND BURN. NEVER USE STARTING FLUID ON A 2 STROKE! ITS TOO DRY!!!!


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a 1994 Lund with a 115 Evinrude. Had the same problem starting when the engine was cold. Have to hold the key in for 10 seconds and it usually starts up. I actually hold it in while I am cranking as well. Once it starts and warms up I don't have any problems. It was a learning experience for me too!!!


----------

